# Legend of the Dogman



## melissa

OH MY GOSH!!!! We heard this song on the radio, one night, at our place IN Luther (site of the '87 sighting) -- had to have been in fall of 87 or 88 and our folks were out for the evening. Dang! I know I was in college, and I was terrified anyway, even though I didn't believe it -- it was SO creepy. Then, later, my aunt, who lived their year-round came over and said that either she or someone she knew had seen it. I don't have any info. for you, but if I find any, I'll share it, and will watch this thread religiously to see if anyone else comes up w/ something.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## melissa

...except that I could have sworn this had a regular cycle, 7 or 10 years or something like that... I thought every 10 years on the 7th year (77, 87, etc). 

Dude! My dad grew up in Luther, I spent half of my childhood summers there, it seems, and we have a farmhouse just out of town (still Luther mailing) on wooded property. I had a party there in the 90s and told a version of this story to freak everyon out! I would LOVE to find a recording of this.

ETA Links
Article quotes "Steve Cook" (aka Bob Farley) who says it was released as an April Fool's joke

I'm a little spazzed on this... emailing the radio station now.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## drunk_buzzard

Melissa - my coworker says she's searched for years with no luck of finding it. Apparently if you send 5 bucks to the radio station mentioned in the article you linked, they will send you a copy. We're going to do that just so we can get the song. If this works, I'll see what I can do to share it with you. 

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## melissa

Cool! I emailed them... but never seem to get replies for that kind of thing. I'll happily chip in! Just let me know.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## melissa

They actually responded!

Send $5.00 to WTCM/Legend PO Box 472 Traverse City 49685.

David W. Barr
Marketing and Promotions Director
Midwestern Broadcasting Company
314 East Front Street
Traverse City, Michigan 49684
231-947-7675 Ext. 1042
231-929-3988 - Fax


_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## melissa

Well, learn something new every day...the incident they talk about in Luther was on our road, but a few miles north. When my dad named the road, I straightened up! I knew it wasn't our house, or my uncle's (next door) -- I figure I would have heard about it, but that's close to home anyway. Something really did happen in '87 - they really found a cabin, empty, with claw marks on the door, like the stories say (your link and the one I posted above). I'm pretending my dad didn't just tell me they're pretty sure it was a bear (that ruins the whole thing!). They get pretty aggressive, and will try to get into a structure if they smell food. NOW I'm nervous about that, b/c Dad's been telling me about this "big ass" bear that he's seen wandering around our property! LOL. 

Thanks for a stroll down memory lane! I printed out the articles and my dad wants to read them. He also wants to hear the song again, so it looks like we're going to order a copy ourselves!

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## drunk_buzzard

Wow Melissa! That's so cool and yet very scary! Even if it is a total hoax, I think I'll still tell all my party guests it's real. 

Thanks for the address. I'm going to send in for a copy!

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## drunk_buzzard

Where do you live now, Melissa? I'm in Ludington, so I'm not far from the Manistee river, where the original siting supposedly took place. Nice to meet another northern michigander! LOL

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## melissa

I'm in Pontiac, not too far from where I grew up (Keego Harbor). I think in distance instead of time... it takes me an hour to get to downtown Detroit (weekly meetings at the RenCen, off & on). 

My dad's family is from Luther... my grandparents owned the grocery store and my great grandparents owned the dry goods store... or vice versa - way before I came along. I loved visiting up there, and still take vacations in the north (although I refuse to camp now); heck, 80% of our family vacations were in that area or further up. I like walking the pier in your city. My folks bought a "farm" outside of town in the 80's. A branch of the Little Manistee runs through our property (it's like a creek - very small tributary w/o a name). It's quite spooky at night - I was never happier than when my dad put in a septic tank so I didn't have to hoof it to the outhouse in the middle of the night! Next time it looks like I'm heading that way, I'll give you a shout. We can meet in Baldwin or something. I try to go at least once a year b/c that's where my mom is buried. This year totally sucked, so it didn't happen, but next year, for sure!

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## drunk_buzzard

Sounds good to me! I get jealous of our fellow Floridians and all their adventures. It's time we Michiganders did some group haunting.

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## vansteel

I have The Legend ripped to my computer. Email me and I will post a downloadable copy.

Kevin VanderWall


----------



## Eightmile

I just heard this song last night... it was thrilling and I can say that I was just a wee bit creeped out when I got out of my truck in my semi-dim parking lot at 9ish ha! Originally from south of Detroit, I moved up to northern Michigan 15 months ago, and this is the first I've heard.

Needless to say, I'm now obsessed with getting a copy, both for my own sake and to freak out my boyfriend who's moving in with me (and moving to Michigan for the first time!) at the end of the month... Has anyone found it online, or know where I can get a copy? I guess as a last resort I can always support the radio station - they are a good one afterall  Even the lyrics would be great 

It is a well-known fact that although the public is fine when taken individually,
when it forms itself into large groups, it tends to act as though
it has one partially consumed Pez tablet for a brain


----------



## Bran

Buzzard are you from Charlevoix? I went to Benzie Central. I'm from Thompsonville about 30 miles south west of Traverse City. And in case anyone wants to know there are actually two versions to the legend of the Dogman. Bob Farley came out with a version in 1987 and a second version in 1997. I don't hear the new one as often.


----------



## Bran

Oh and supposedly all the things Bob Farley talks about in the songs are true. The second one is about a ghost town I think... but supposedly the things really did happen and he just twisted them to be caused by a dogman. But that's what the legend says... that they really did happen and were caused by something.


----------



## Halloweiner

*I've looked online everywhere, and have not found the song. I found one Bob Farley song on Alta Vista but it wasn't this one.*

<center></center>


----------



## mawsaitung

This song is awesome and I've been trying to find it on the net since I first heard it in 97'. I'm from the Ludington area of the state. I think it's one of the scariest songs I've ever listened to.


----------



## Halloweiner

*Could you send that to me? I emailed you twice, but haven't heard from you.*



> quote:_Originally posted by vansteel_
> 
> I have The Legend ripped to my computer. Email me and I will post a downloadable copy.
> 
> Kevin VanderWall


<center></center>


----------



## chopper72004

Was on looking for the legend of the dog man song and have had no luck. Called WMOM-Ludington, and was told to look on net. Just wanted to pass along my story. My grandpa had a cabin in Harrison,MI I was about 5ish and was sleeping in the bunk bed closest to the door. I woke to what I thought was a tree branch scratching at the outside of the cabin but when I looked through the door I seen this really tall hairy person/thing staring at me through the window of the cabin. At first, I thought I was dreaming so I closed my eyes and heard the scratching noises again. I looked again and the thing was smiling at me and than waved at me to open the door. I tried to wake my mom but she told me I was dreaming and to go back to bed. When was able to look again at the window where the thing was it was gone. BUT, when I re-told my "dream" to me grandpa, he opened the door and not only found huge dog tracks but the scratches on the door as well. He promptly painted the window to the cabin black and told me to never speak of it again. When I was much older amd moved to this area I heard the Legend of the dog man song and ever since when I hear it I get that hair on the back of my neck feeling and a feeling in my gut that tells me MABY.


----------



## chopper72004

> quote:_Originally posted by vansteel_
> 
> I have The Legend ripped to my computer. Email me and I will post a downloadable copy.
> 
> Kevin VanderWall


Could you send me a copy too? [email protected]
Thanks Vivian-Manistee

viviancollick


----------



## skibunni

> quote:_Originally posted by vansteel_
> 
> I have The Legend ripped to my computer. Email me and I will post a downloadable copy.
> 
> Kevin VanderWall


OMG! Please can you send me a copy, or a link to download it? I won't be able to get the cd in time for my halloween party. Thank you so very much.
Jill
[email protected]


----------



## looking4dogman

OMG!!! I have been looking for this song EVERYWHERE for my husband to hear. I grew up in northern michigan and was terrified by this song as a child. I would love it if someone could e-mail it to me. Thanks!!

[email protected]


Sheila form the north woods


----------



## drunk_buzzard

The MP3 zipped is still 6.3MB so it's hard to email it to people unless you have broadband. Drop me an email TODAY if you want it. After today I won't have access to broadband cause I'm taking the day off tomorrow. 

Sorry, I won't post it to my website. Searching Google brings up this post first. My company will get nailed if I post it.

Pain has a face... Allow me to show it to you


----------



## otonopaz

You can also get a copy of the song from WTCM. Just go to WTCMs web site and email them requesting a copy. It costs $5.00 I beleive fore the CD but all proceds go to animal shelters across the state. I though am shock that there isn't much out there on the Dogman. Though it is just a Michigan legend I would think there would still be sites out there on it....maybe I will have to make one!! lol

otonopa


----------



## Bran

I know what you mean Chopper. My little brother was playing hide and go seek with his friend and their family in a Christmas tree farm up by Benzonia when he was about 16. He was running behind his friend and looked over his shoulder. Then he ran smack into his friend. He tried to get his friend to go but he wouldn't. When my brother turned to see why he'd stopped he saw that his friend had ran into this big thing. It stood about 8 feet high and was huge. They said it stopped when they ran into it and stood there a moment then continued on its way. The boys turned and ran like mad out of there.

My friend, who is that boys older sister, also told me how her grandmother was driving down a road near there and something ran out in front of her car. She said she slammed on her brakes because it was huge. It was running on 4 legs but when she stopped it stopped too in her headlights. She says it then stood up on two legs and ran the rest of the way off the road. She says it was really hairy. Scared the crap out of her.


----------



## upnorthgirl

My sister and I both grew up in Manistee County, not far from the River. I recall babysitting many nights in 1987 and being scared poop-less when WTCM would play this song. I recall another one came out in 1997 that was the 'sequel' to the 1987 original. To anyone who is from 'downstate' - this song is by far one of THE scariest things you could EVER hear!


----------



## Halloweiner

Got an email today. here is how to order your copy of The Dogman CD:

*"You can only get the "Legend - Bob Farley" here at WTCM. The one latest, story only comes on CD and it is $5 (proceeds given to Cherryland Humane Society P.A.W.S.) . You can come to our office or you can mail us your request with a check or money order (no credit card or C.O.D.) with a return address to send it to. No phone or email requests. Our address is: 

WTCM 
Legend 
314 E. Front Street 
Traverse City, Michigan 
# 49685 


WTCM Gang"*


----------



## Eightmile

I'll definitely be mailing WTCM my check for that CD. Besides, P.A.W.S is a good charity  My grandma had a dog for about 12 years that she trained, all by herself, and then registered him as a Therapy Dog. So two birds, one stone for a little $5 donation!

_______________________________
It is a well-known fact that although the public is fine when taken individually, when it forms itself into large groups, it tends to act as though it has one partially consumed Pez tablet for a brain


----------



## tiggeybabe

Hi all, I live in Benzie county and have to admit I have never heard of the dogman until last nite... My son was spending the nite at his friends house (also in benzie county, halfway between Honor and Lake Ann) who lives in the woods. His buddies there were all talking about the dogman and so they decided to go out thru the woods in the backyard to a clearing where they all started like howling for the dogman. After a few minutes I guess they all heard something running thru the woods off to the side, of course they all took off running back to the house and locked themselves in. Shortly after they heard something walking around outside the house and then they heard something walking around on the roof!!!! They all went running into the mothers room where she also heard it on the roof. Needless to say they were all freaked out and when the thing on the roof left, my son called me freaking out for me to come and get him out of there cuz there was NO way he was going to spend the nite. ( the boys are all 15) When I got there to pick him up I noticed some really big weird kinda animal like footprints around the dirt yard. Thats when I started getting freaked so I pulled into their garage so he could just jump right into the car from the door. Then today I checked out this website and wow. Don't know if he will be allowed over there again!!! 

Just thought I would share our freaky nite with you, as my husband says we are headed for the funny farm...


----------



## drunk_buzzard

Wow, I love all the stories coming out just from this thread! I ordered the CD a couple weeks ago and highly recommend people purchase the CD. It's for a good cause people!

Pain has a face... Allow me to show it to you
http://users.1010internet.com/christopherg


----------



## JL_Benet

*The report*

The report mentioned on CharlevoixOnline was one I wrote in high school. It was taken from my website at:
http://www.angelfire.com/goth/abennett/dogman2.htm 
Yes, I also heard that the apperances should fall on the seventh year of every decade; but I found many cases that didn't fit this pattern when doing my research. I don't really know what accounts for this. Perhaps the 7th year just marks increased activity, but the Dog-man is actually around all the time? I'm am thinking about revisiting the Dog-man, and writing a more thorough article. If anyone knows of any additional sightings, or any other info, please email me at:
ibarman {at-symbol} hotmail [dot] com


----------



## Dogman_420

*Dogman*

drunk buzzard you in ludington also same here lol


----------



## MTUJeeper

Ha, you must have forgot about us up here in the UP...real northern Michigan...anything south of the bridge is just Detroit!  Email me a copy and I will post a link for people to download it. Christian [email protected]


----------



## noahsdad

It's fun to read the posts here about he Legend of the Dogman, especially for me, because I invented it. I wrote the original song on which all this is based back in 1987. You can purchase copies of the song on CD through the radio station (as posted here earlier). Again, the address is:

WTCM- The Legend
314 East Front Street
Traverse City, MI 49684

CDs are $5.00 each, and proceeds go to benefit local animal rescue groups. Our current beneficiary is AC Paw in Mancelona.

If you have any questions about the song or it's history you can email me or post on this thread.


----------



## Halloweiner

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dr. Fong

*Dogman Song is Available Here*

http://drfong.blogspot.com/2006/01/northern-michigans-dogman.html


----------



## Halloweiner

Cool Dr. Thanks!


----------



## Osiris

*New location for Dogman song*

Seems Dr. Fong caved to the power of WTCM and took the song down. I have decided to offer the song for download at http://www.geocities.com/bobfarleythehack/TheLegendoftheDogman.mp3


Enjoy!


----------



## Halloweiner

I am not surprised. i wondered how long it would take actually. I see your bandwidth has been exceeded Osiris.


----------



## Osiris

Yea, bandwidth problems with that link. The new one is http://www.savefile.com/files/9269923

Go get it, and enjoy.

*Of course you can only download the song if you had already paid for it and it was somehow lost.*

Or, the use of copyrighted works for nonprofit or educational purposes is considered fair use.


----------



## Osiris

Funny, it seems so many people want this song, but only 6 people have downloaded it from http://www.savefile.com/files/9269923 where I host the song for free download. I guess a lot of people actually wasted $5 buying this from the radio station. Think about it, $5 for the CD and that is including shipping. How much do you think goes to this charity? Download a copy and do something really usefull for animals and the environment, like not generating more waste due to producing and packing CDs.....


----------



## Osiris

The Dogman song is offered for informational purposes only. Dr. Fong is a coward.
The Legend of Dogman song is available for educational download at http://www.savefile.com/files/9269923

Love,

Osiris


----------



## noahsdad

Despite what Osiris says, downloading this song does not fall under any 'fair use' definition. This is a copyrighted work, and by downloading or distributing it, you are stealing someone else's property. The song is available for sale to anyone who wants a good quality CD from WTCM Radio, 314 East Front Street, Traverse City, MI 49684. The 5 dollar cost includes shipping, and $3.50 of every copy sold is donated to a local animal rescue group called A.C. Paw.

For anyone interested in further researching the Michigan Dogman, we are currently developing a website devoted to the song, it's history, and separating the fact from the fiction. In addition, 2007 marks the 20th anniversary of "The Legend." An entirely new version of the song is in production, and a collector's edition two-CD multimedia set will be available in the spring of next year. It will include tons of material including all versions of the song (4 total), artwork, a music video, and much more. More details will be posted on the website once it's up and running.


----------



## LordLightning

Is this website done? I'd like to take a look at it. If possible could you send me a link or post the link here. I'm from michigan and have always been curious about "The Legend" thank you.

I should tell why I have an interest in the dogman. I will in my next post.


----------



## noahsdad

*Just getting started*

The website is under development, but should be available soon. Will post a link here when it's ready!


----------



## Osiris

New location for Dogman song http://www.savefiles.net/d/4i3dibtjytd5kf.html


----------



## Osiris

The Effect of the Use Upon the Potential Market

An important fair use factor is whether your use deprives the copyright owner of income or undermines a new or potential market for the copyrighted work.

Noahsdad, you are attempting to frighten people away from the mp3 of the song. It isn't depriving the copyright owner of income or undermining a new or potential market(if the new song is so great people will want that version), so the scare tactics won't work.

Download The Legend of the Dogman here

http://www.savefiles.net/d/4i3dibtjytd5kf.html


----------



## Osiris

*New DogMan song?*

Say hey, when is the new dogman song coming out? I'm looking forward to hosting it...


----------



## noahsdad

*New website is up and running*

The new website is finally up : http://www.michigan-dogman.com

Please visit and enjoy!


----------



## noahsdad

Osiris said:


> The Effect of the Use Upon the Potential Market
> 
> An important fair use factor is whether your use deprives the copyright owner of income or undermines a new or potential market for the copyrighted work.
> 
> Noahsdad, you are attempting to frighten people away from the mp3 of the song. It isn't depriving the copyright owner of income or undermining a new or potential market(if the new song is so great people will want that version), so the scare tactics won't work.
> 
> Download The Legend of the Dogman here
> 
> http://www.savefiles.net/d/4i3dibtjytd5kf.html



I'm not attempting to frighten anyone. The song is a copyrighted work and available for public sale, so a downloadable mp3 does deprive the copyright owner (me) of a potential market. Last time I checked, 683 people had downloaded it, meaning $3415.00 of potential lost revenue. My appeal is to the good nature in most people to not steal property. I've never made a dime from the song, all sale proceeds are donated to charity.

If you can sleep at night, then download away.


----------



## Osiris

Ok, you seem like a nice guy so I reported the song as abuse to the host. They said it would be looked at and removed. Good luck with the new, improved Dogman songs.


----------



## noahsdad

Thanks - I appreciate your understanding. Please come visit the website and tell me your thoughts.

www.michigan-dogman.com


----------



## smokeyofthesea

*Dogman*

According to Ares which is a music sharing program I have the artist listed on it for the Legend of the Dogman is Bob Farley. That is all that is listed. I live in Ludington but my family all live in the U.P. so when I first heard this song it hit home. I love to hear Michigan folklore. I hope this helps out. Rick Singleton


----------

